# #7 Fuse Keeps Blowing



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi All,

Newbie full timer looking for some help. I have a 2011 210RS.

1) I pushed the button on the control panel to automatically put out the awning. No response.
2) Saw that #7 Fuse (Blue 15) was blown. On the typed sheet it claims it's the TV, but the TV works fine.
3) As I was replacing fuse, there were a few small sparks and the new fuse blew.
4) Since I'm not a very smart newbie, I inserted a second fuse and it blew too.
5) I removed panel, and nothing is loose.

Any ideas?

Thank you in advance.

Keith


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

First confirm what is and what is not working. Test everything in the trailer that uses 12 vdc and then let us know.

If it is only the awning then I would look for pinched and or cut wires where they com out of the trailer and where they connect to the motor on the awning arm.

BTW do not trust any of the labels on the fuses. You need to test each circuit to correctly identify the load. Gilligan never seems to have the time to get them correct.


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Take back to your dealer and say help its broke!


----------



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks. Everything works except the awning.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I agree. Take it back to the dealer. Electrical issues can be a bear to diagnose and can consume a LOT of time.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would start at the control switch, disconnect the wires from it and try the fuse again. If the fuse blows it will be an issue between the switch and the fuse box. This is what I suspect as you blow the fuse when you first install it. Wires in the underbelly are very susceptible to being damaged due to the way they are run. Pulling new wire to the switch will be a tough job.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

I think I would look at the Winegard 12vdc outlet/antenna booster/coax panel to see if it's shorted. Another thing that uses 12vdc that is probably easy to bump and damage is the LP gas monitor alarm. If yours is near the floor somewhere...maybe it got banged when loading/unloading the RV.

Have you recently put any screws in the RV. If there was a wire hidden in the wall behind it...you may have shorted it with a new screw. I did that to my Well Cargo trailer when I added some E-track. A screw must have have punctured the wire insulation on my running light wire.


----------

